# Pics of my new doe's kids this year...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Too Bad I didn't own her when she kidded these beautiful kids... but I'll get them next spring! I think I've said before.. she is 3 yrs old and kidded twice, trips both times! Here are her new kids


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Flashy kids!!! Hope you get the same next year!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...what cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the color....  :thumb:


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, they are adorable! Look at those faces! I hope that she's just as generous next year.


----------



## calendula (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! :lovey:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

:lovey:    :lovey:


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

I want one they are so cute!!!!!!!  :lovey:


----------

